# Gheenoe Flounder Gigging Setup



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

Has anybody ever attempted a flounder gigging setup on a gheenoe before? I know it's not really the ideal boat for it but is it atleast possible or practical?


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

I never understood (I guess to cover more ground) Why people gig out of a boat. IN South LA we get a battery pack and a light and walk. Makes it much more fun. The last time I wnet we limited out (10) in under an hour walking. Then we fished Bull Reds all night.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its a great platform. Helps to have a raised deck or some stable platform up front. I use a construction helmet with an auto light mounted on the front. Sort of like a miners helmet. It has a cord going out the back to a 12v marine battery. My gig of choice is a from Skinny Water Products. 

http://skinnywaterproducts.com/product/gig-poles/gig-poles/

http://skinnywaterproducts.com/product/gig-heads/gig-heads/

You can get more complicated and mount lights on the front of the boat but thats more rigging than I want to do. See this thread.

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18662&sid=54d0a0ccb514ba083ed84ece9f456db7


----------



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

Good article, thanks tom_in_orl. And yea goldspoon, just to cover more ground in a faster time & also not all of the good spots are accessible by vehicle.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is how mine is set up.

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/542288_10150995158513304_1458628441_n.jpg

The light is an LED light bar that is 48" wide. It is from Fishinglightsetc.com I have mashed them this year using this set up along with using the lights that I built for wading.


----------



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

Dude, that thing is freakin sweet!!!


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks. It is crazy effective too!


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> I never understood (I guess to cover more ground) Why people gig out of a boat.  IN South LA we get a battery pack and a light and walk.  Makes it much more fun.  The last time I wnet we limited out (10) in under an hour walking.  Then we fished Bull Reds all night.


If you have a sandy bottom, you can do that. If the bottom is muddy, you need a boat.


----------



## Davidk123 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a high sider and I made a wooden deck on the front for me to stand. I bought 3 work lights from harbor freight an just rest them on the deck. I have a small generator I put Behind the back seat and run an extension Cord to the bow. I take off my little outboard and throw the setup in the back of my pickup. I just pole around with my gig. I have been very successful and I can go very shallow and the gheenoe is very easy to pole and does not wear you out. I have never had any problems what so ever. Wading works good if you have a hard compact bottom but sucks if you come across some mud and sink down to your knees. Been there done that!! Message me your phone number and I will send you pics of my gigging machine!!


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah a gheenoe is a great boat to gig from. You can get to the areas that the commerical guys can't get to. Walking in some of the places I go is a no go due to the mud, plus some of the bigger ones stay deep. That is my boat in the custom gheenoe treat and yes it was a LOT of work with trial and error, but I love to tinker. Put lights down the side and you can cover 30' of ground when the water is clear, from shore to deep, as you go.


----------

